# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Michael Le Vell in child abuse arrest

## Perdita

CORONATION Street star Michael Le Vell has been arrested on suspicion of sexually abusing a schoolgirl, The Sun can reveal. 
The married father of two, 46 â a long-time Corrie favourite as mechanic Kevin Webster â was quizzed by cops who swooped on his Â£750,000 home in Hale, Greater Manchester. 

Last night a source said Le Vell, who vigorously denies a claim made by the teenage girl, is "going through hell". 

Le Vell was questioned by police for EIGHT HOURS. 

The actor's lawyer was present as he answered a formal complaint made to cops by the teenager. 

Le Vell â who has played Weatherfield's love rat for 28 years â was taken to a police station after being arrested at his luxury home. 

After the quiz he was freed on bail until next month while detectives continue their inquiries. The Sun understands he has gone into hiding to plan a vigorous defence with his legal team. 

A source close to the case said Le Vell had been "hit for six" by the allegation. The source added: 

Michael's world has fallen apart. He can't believe what is happening to him and is going through a private hell. 

He is renowned for being a quiet family man and does not lead a celebrity lifestyle. 

He has never been caught up in any real scandals and has led a pretty low-key life throughout his many years in Corrie. 

This has come right out of the blue and he doesn't know what to think. He has been involved in all sorts of scandals in the show but couldn't be more different off set. He doesn't court publicity and has always been devoted to his family. 

These accusations have sent his head spinning. He is determined to carry on working and clear his name. But at the moment his mind is scrambled. 

Le Vell, an avid Manchester United fan, is married to his childhood sweetheart Janette Beverley, an actress who starred in top kids' TV show Children's Ward in the 1990s. 

The couple live with their children. 

Le Vell â real name Michael Turner â turned up as Kevin on Weatherfield's famous cobbles in 1983 and is one of the ITV soap's longest-serving actors. He has been involved in some of its most intense storylines â but has at times taken a moral stance over his role. 

Two years ago, as Kevin had a passionate affair with Molly Dobbs, he stunned Corrie bosses by threatening to quit unless the romance was ended. 

At the time Kevin's screen wife Sally was diagnosed with breast cancer. And Le Vell said: "If Sally's cancer doesn't end the affair and Kevin has no remorse towards her, then I'm leaving because I can't be putting up with it. 

"If he carries on with Molly he doesn't deserve to be in the family unit. It's as simple as that." In 2008 Le Vell told how he felt "shocked" while looking at photos of actress Helen Flanagan, who plays his screen daughter Rosie, in raunchy underwear. 

The star, whose niece Jackie Greene famously won Â£10million on the Lottery in 1996, said: "I couldn't believe it when I saw those pictures of Helen. 

"In every paper she was staring back at you wearing that basque and knickers. I felt perverted looking at them. I've known her since she was a small child." 

Police said last night: "A 46-year-old man from Hale has been arrested on suspicion of a historic sexual offence. He has been bailed pending inquiries."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has denied allegations that he abused a schoolgirl and said he will do "everything in his power" to clear his name.

A spokeswoman for Coronation Street producer ITV said: "We are aware these allegations have been made. G*iven that a police investigation is under way, it would not be appropriate to comment further on this matter."*

----------


## Perdita

> Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has denied allegations that he abused a schoolgirl and said he will do "everything in his power" to clear his name.
> 
> A spokeswoman for Coronation Street producer ITV said: "We are aware these allegations have been made. G*iven that a police investigation is under way, it would not be appropriate to comment further on this matter."*


Sharon Marshall said on This Morning that ITV had asked her to mention it on the programme, that Michael is going to do everything to clear his name.

----------


## alan45

> Sharon Marshall said on This Morning that ITV had asked her to mention it on the programme, that Michael is going to do everything to clear his name.


 Seems that ITV says one thing and does another. Allegations of this type are so easy to make. Of course the fact that Michael is now a well known actor probably is a mere coincidence

----------


## Perdita

A GIRL accusing Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell of abuse has told cops he raped her when she was SIX, The Sun can reveal. 
Le Vell, 46 â Kevin Webster in the soap â is on bail. 

The actor was said last night to be "in a state of shock". 

But he vowed to clear his name â and to carry on playing the Weatherfield mechanic in the ITV1 soap. 

The Sun revealed yesterday that he was left reeling by a series of horrific allegations from the girl, who is now a teenager. 

She lodged a complaint on September 29 and Le Vell was arrested on suspicion by detectives the following morning at 8am. 

Corrie veteran Le Vell was held for eight hours at a police station near his Â£750,000 home in Hale, Greater Manchester, in the presence of his lawyer. His alleged victim gave detectives a video-interview. 

Bailed 
Le Vell was later bailed until November 16 on condition that he does not approach the girl. 

The father of two, who has played Kevin for 28 years, said: "I strenuously deny these allegations and will do everything in my power to prove my innocence." 

He is currently on holiday and is due to resume filming next week. 

TV executives have been keeping in constant touch. Last night one source said: "It's no exaggeration to say he is going through absolute hell. This is the worst thing that's ever happened to him." 

A highly-placed Corrie source said: "We spoke to him on Wednesday night and he was in a state of shock. We have been informed that no charges have been brought. 

"If that situation changes we will take whatever action we feel is appropriate. 

"The fact that he is on holiday this week is coincidence. He will return to the show next week." 

Le Vell â who was arrested under his real name Michael Turner â is renowned as a family man. He is married to actress Janette Beverley, a star of 1990s kids' TV show Children's Ward. 

He has won a huge army of fans as garage boss Kevin and has more than 21,000 followers on Twitter. 

His last tweet was posted on the day the girl lodged her complaint with police and finished with: "I'm lost for words at this moment, talk soon." He has not tweeted since. 

A spokeswoman for ITV said: "We are aware an allegation has been made. Given that there is a police investigation under way, it would not be appropriate to comment further at this time." 

Le Vell trained at Oldham Theatre Workshop and first appeared on the Corrie cobbles in 1983, making him one of the Granada show's longest-serving actors. 

He endeared himself to Corrie fans, who have followed the character's trials and tribulations, first as Brian Tilsley's apprentice, then through to his stormy marriage to Sally, played by Sally Dynevor. 

Recently Kevin fathered a love child in an affair with Molly Dobbs. 

Le Vell's niece Jackie Green famously won Â£10million on the National Lottery in 1996. 

Police said: "A 46-year-old man from Hale has been arrested on suspicion of an historic sexual offence. 

"The man was arrested at an address in Hale at 8am on Friday, September 30, 2011. 

"He has been bailed by police until 16 November 2011, pending further inquiries. The report was made to police on Thursday 29 September 2011."

----------


## thestud2k7

if he raped her at six her parents would of known something was up with her surely

i dont beleve it at all

----------

alan45 (07-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

Good to see the Sun is following in the salacious steps of it's former stablemate the News of the World. Let's hope this ALLEGED rape was only like the so called attempted rape of Whiney Maria in Corrie. Personally I think this whole story stinks. If a six yr old was raped there would have been so much obvious evidence. The child's parent(s) obviously have a reason for waiting so long and it's probably financial rather than love for the so called victim

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars are believed to be rallying round Michael Le Vell after he vowed to clear his name over sex abuse allegations.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster on the ITV1 soap, was arrested last Friday after police received a report of a historical offence involving a schoolgirl. He has since released a statement to "strenuously" deny any wrongdoing.

Le Vell has reportedly been flooded with messages of support from his co-stars this week, including his screen family members Sally Dynevor (Sally), Helen Flanagan (Rosie) and Brooke Vincent (Sophie).

"Michael has been overwhelmed by the messages of support but was particularly touched by Sally, Helen and Brooke's calls," a show source told the Daily Star. "They have worked together for such a long time that it meant the world to him. He has known Helen and Brooke since they were kids and they feel like part of his real family, not just his fictional one.

"He told all the cast members who called that he was fine and that he will clear his name. He said the allegations date back a long time and he's sure he will be proved innocent."

Le Vell was taken in for questioning over the allegation on September 30 and was later bailed. As no charges have been brought against him, he is expected to return to work at Coronation Street as normal on Monday following a week's holiday.

An insider told the Daily Express: "He has said he wants to get back filming and that is not an issue."

In yesterday's statement, Le Vell explained: "I strenuously deny these allegations and will do everything in my power to prove my innocence."

Meanwhile, an ITV spokesperson said: "We are aware an allegation has been made, but given that there is a police investigation under way it would not be appropriate to comment further at this time."

Le Vell, who has portrayed his Coronation Street character since 1983, is believed to be preparing a "vigorous" legal defence.

----------


## alan45

There's more tabloid tales this morning about the reported sexual abuse case which Michael Le Vell, Coronation Street's Kevin Webster, has become named in.

And in today's Sun a "high placed Corrie source" tells the paper that *no* charges have been brought against Michael.  

From The Sun: Last night one source said: "It's no exaggeration to say he is going through absolute hell. This is the worst thing that's ever happened to him."

A highly-placed Corrie source said: "We spoke to him on Wednesday night and he was in a state of shock. We have been informed that *no* charges have been brought. If that situation changes we will take whatever action we feel is appropriate. 
"The fact that he is on holiday this week is coincidence. He will return to the show next week."

Yesterday, a spokeswoman for ITV said: "We are aware an allegation has been made. Given that there is a police investigation under way, ."  * it would not be appropriate to comment further at this time And with that in mind, we're not allowing comments here on the blog about this story either until the truth emerges.*

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has asked for time off from the show to fight allegations that he raped a schoolgirl.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, was arrested at his home in Greater Manchester last Friday after police received a report of a historical offence.

He strongly denies the claims and has received support from his co-stars, including his on-screen family members Sally Dynevor (Sally), Helen Flanagan (Rosie) and Brooke Vincent (Sophie).

Le Vell has been on holiday all week - a vacation planned before the accusations emerged - and was due to return to work on Monday.

However, he has now asked bosses to extend his break by at least one week, prompting producers to reorganise filming schedules.

A show insider told The Mirror: "It's understandable Michael wants extra time off. Everyone just hopes this can all be resolved quickly."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has spoken out in support of co-star Michael Le Vell amid sexual abuse accusations.

Le Vell (Kevin Webster) was arrested at his home in Greater Manchester last Friday after police received a report of a historical offence.

He strongly denies claims that he sexually abused a schoolgirl and Dynevor, who plays his on-screen wife Sally, has since insisted that she believes the actor is innocent.

Speaking on ITV1's Alan Titchmarsh Show, she said: "Michael is strenuously denying the accusations and I am backing him 100%. I have known him for 25 years and am right behind him."

Le Vell has received support from his Coronation Street colleagues since the allegations emerged, including Helen Flanagan and Brooke Vincent - who play Kevin's daughters Rosie and Sophie.

Dynevor had already been booked to appear on the show before the claims surfaced, but agreed to answer a question about Le Vell during the pre-recorded interview on Wednesday.

An insider last night told The Sun: "Sally was speaking for a lot of colleagues when she said she backed him. She felt it would have looked odd if she hadn't mentioned Michael. She was very comfortable with that."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars have reportedly been told to avoid discussing the sexual abuse allegations faced by Michael Le Vell.

Le Vell (Kevin Webster) was arrested at his home in Greater Manchester last Friday after police received a report of a historical offence.

Show bosses have since warned cast members who use Twitter and Facebook to only post words of support for Le Vell so they don't affect the police investigation.

A Coronation Street source last night told the Daily Star Sunday: "The advice to them is, 'Say nothing'.

"If they must mention what is happening to Michael then they have been advised to just keep it simple with a few words of support."

Le Vell was due to return to work on Monday after a planned break, but has apparently asked for time off to clear his name, prompting script re-writes.

"I strenuously deny these allegations and will do everything in my power to prove my innocence," he said.

Sally Dynevor, who plays Le Vell's on-screen wife Sally, recently spoke out to back the actor "100%", while other colleagues have sent private messages of support.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Michael Le Vell has returned to the soap's set for the first time since being accused of sexually assaulting a child.

The 46-year-old star, who plays Kevin Webster in the TV show, was spotted driving into the Manchester studio complex this week before officially returning to filming next week.

Le Vell has reportedly refused to hide away, insisting that he will clear his name after police received a report of a historical offence involving a schoolgirl.

A friend of the star told The Mirror: "Michael has gone through hell this last week, but he says he has had enough of hiding. 

"He has done nothing wrong, and all his friends are backing him 100%, so he's holding his head up high and trying his best to live a normal life while he fights this malicious allegation."

Le Vell was arrested at his Hale home last week and questioned by police for eight hours before he was bailed. 

He said: "I strenuously deny these allegations and will do everything in my power to prove my innocence."

The star, who is married to Janette Beverley, has received public support from co-stars including on-screen wife Sally Dynevor. She said: "I have known Michael 25 years, and I am right behind him."

Another on-set insider added: "Nobody has any doubts about Michael's innocence. He is well liked and trusted by everybody, these allegations will do absolutely nothing to dent his reputation."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has reportedly split from his wife of 25 years.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, parted with Janette Beverley a few months ago - before he was accused of sexually abusing a schoolgirl.

"It's very sad, but they are estranged and have been for a while. This police investigation comes on top of everything else. It's been the worst time of Michael's life," a source told The Sun.

"It's been a terribly stressful time for both of them. Michael has always been brilliant as a husband and dad and has never courted the celebrity lifestyle. The fact that his marriage is on the rocks has come as a complete shock.

"Right now his mind is all over the place. He has co-operated fully with the police and will continue to do so until his innocence is proved. It's been the worst time of his life - but everything is out of his hands at the moment."

Beverley starred alongside Le Vell in Coronation Street when she played a character called Elaine Pollard in 1984.

Le Vell has vowed to clear his name after being arrested following the report of a historical offence. He recently returned to the Coronation Street set.

----------


## alan45

How the rags of this country that call themselves newspapers love to drag up whatever they can about people's PERSONAL lives. No doubt the same so called journalists are snooping around his home watching his comings and goings. What next from the gutter press??  "Mystery redhead/blonde/brunette sneaks in to Le Vell love nest

----------

parkerman (15-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has reportedly split from his wife of 25 years.
> 
> The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, parted with Janette Beverley a few months ago - before he was accused of sexually abusing a schoolgirl.
> 
> "It's very sad, but they are estranged and have been for a while. This police investigation comes on top of everything else. It's been the worst time of Michael's life," a source told The Sun.
> 
> "It's been a terribly stressful time for both of them. *Michael has always been brilliant as a husband* and dad and has never courted the celebrity lifestyle. The fact that his marriage is on the rocks has come as a complete shock.
> 
> "Right now his mind is all over the place. He has co-operated fully with the police and will continue to do so until his innocence is proved. It's been the worst time of his life - but everything is out of his hands at the moment."
> ...


So why the spilt?

----------


## alan45

> So why the spilt?


Who knows, who cares. It's their business and had it not been for the scum in the gutter press it would have remained a private matter.

----------

parkerman (16-10-2011), Siobhan (16-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has apparently told bosses he will continue filming the show as normal.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, was arrested last month over claims he sexually abused a schoolgirl.

Le Vell denies the allegations and had asked producers for an extra week's holiday to clear his name.

It also emerged that the soap star had split from his wife of 25 years Janette Beverley in recent months, and Coronation Street executives therefore held emergency talks to draw up a contingency plan should he need more time off.

However, during his visit to the set last week, Le Vell told bosses he would be back at work this week - meaning a Christmas storyline involving Kevin's anger at Sophie (Brooke Vincent) and Sian's (Sacha Parkinson) plan to marry will go ahead.

"Things were very much up in the air but Michael has now moved to alleviate the concerns of bosses," a source told the Daily Star Sunday. "It was very much a business as usual message from Michael. He has been totally frank with executives about the precise nature of the allegations. 

"He has assured executives that he will clear his name. He says he is looking forward to returning to work because his conscience is clear and they are looking forward to welcoming him back this week."

----------


## alan45

Nice to see that that eminent organ The Sunday Star has seen fit to plagarise stories that have been already published elsewhere and indeed posted on here several times

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who knows, who cares. It's their business and had it not been for the scum in the gutter press it would have remained a private matter.


I care ok I'm nosy and curious

----------


## lizann

> How the rags of this country that call themselves newspapers love to drag up whatever they can about people's PERSONAL lives. No doubt the same so called journalists are snooping around his home watching his comings and goings. What next from the gutter press??  "Mystery redhead/blonde/brunette sneaks in to Le Vell love nest


They are probably going threw his rubbish bins as well

----------

alan45 (18-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

> They are probably going through his rubbish bins as well


 No doubt of that. All to sell their grubby rags and satisfy the voyeurs. The man is going through enough with the sordid ALLEGATIONS without people prying into his marriage problems

----------


## parkerman

> They are probably going threw his rubbish bins as well


Not to mention hacking his and his wife's phone

----------

alan45 (18-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> No doubt of that. All to sell their grubby rags and satisfy the voyeurs. The man is going through enough with the sordid ALLEGATIONS without people prying into his marriage problems


Since we are all reading and posting in this thread are we voyeurs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Since we are all reading and posting in this thread are we voyeurs


I'm not publishing salacious details about a man's marriage or totally unproven allegations about what someone has alleged he jhas supposedly done to a six year old. Neither am I repeating rehashed gossip about him from rags. However if the cap fits feel free to enjoy the trashy posts as I will feel free to comment on them. There is a difference. I have no interest in the break up of his marriage. If however he is convicted through the courts of the terrible allegation then I will be the first to condemn him, just as I would condemn any one who abuses children

----------

parkerman (21-10-2011), Siobhan (21-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Michael Le Vell has been rebailed over allegations that he sexually abused a schoolgirl.

The Coronation Street actor, who has played Kevin Webster since 1983, had originally been bailed until tomorrow (Wednesday).

However, that has been extended until next year as the investigation continues, Greater Manchester Police have confirmed.

"A 46-year-old man arrested on suspicion of committing a historic sexual offence has been rebailed until the second week of January as police continue their investigations," a spokeswoman said in a statement.

Le Vell, real name Michael Turner, "strenuously" denied the claims following his arrest in September.

Fellow cast member Sally Dyvenor, who portrays his on-screen wife Sally, has spoken out in defence of the star.

----------


## alan45

Another slow news day over on DS

----------


## alan45

> CORONATION Street star Michael Le Vell has been arrested on suspicion of sexually abusing a schoolgirl, The Sun can reveal. 
> The married father of two, 46 — a long-time Corrie favourite as mechanic Kevin Webster — was quizzed by cops who swooped on his Â£750,000 home in Hale, Greater Manchester. 
> 
> Last night a source said Le Vell, who vigorously denies a claim made by the teenage girl, is "going through hell". 
> 
> Le Vell was questioned by police for EIGHT HOURS. 
> 
> The actor's lawyer was present as he answered a formal complaint made to cops by the teenager. 
> 
> ...





> Seems that ITV says one thing and does another. Allegations of this type are so easy to make. Of course the fact that Michael is now a well known actor probably is a mere coincidence





> Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has reportedly split from his wife of 25 years.
> 
> The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, parted with Janette Beverley a few months ago - before he was accused of sexually abusing a schoolgirl.
> 
> "It's very sad, but they are estranged and have been for a while. This police investigation comes on top of everything else. It's been the worst time of Michael's life," a source told The Sun.
> 
> "It's been a terribly stressful time for both of them. Michael has always been brilliant as a husband and dad and has never courted the celebrity lifestyle. The fact that his marriage is on the rocks has come as a complete shock.
> 
> "Right now his mind is all over the place. He has co-operated fully with the police and will continue to do so until his innocence is proved. It's been the worst time of his life - but everything is out of his hands at the moment."
> ...





> How the rags of this country that call themselves newspapers love to drag up whatever they can about people's PERSONAL lives. No doubt the same so called journalists are snooping around his home watching his comings and goings. What next from the gutter press??  "Mystery redhead/blonde/brunette sneaks in to Le Vell love nest





> Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has apparently told bosses he will continue filming the show as normal.
> 
> The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, was arrested last month over claims he sexually abused a schoolgirl.
> 
> Le Vell denies the allegations and had asked producers for an extra week's holiday to clear his name.
> 
> It also emerged that the soap star had split from his wife of 25 years Janette Beverley in recent months, and Coronation Street executives therefore held emergency talks to draw up a contingency plan should he need more time off.
> 
> However, during his visit to the set last week, Le Vell told bosses he would be back at work this week - meaning a Christmas storyline involving Kevin's anger at Sophie (Brooke Vincent) and Sian's (Sacha Parkinson) plan to marry will go ahead.
> ...





> I care ok I'm nosy and curious





> Since we are all reading and posting in this thread are we voyeurs





> I'm not publishing salacious details about a man's marriage or totally unproven allegations about what someone has alleged he jhas supposedly done to a six year old. Neither am I repeating rehashed gossip about him from rags. However if the cap fits feel free to enjoy the trashy posts as I will feel free to comment on them. There is a difference. I have no interest in the break up of his marriage. If however he is convicted through the courts of the terrible allegation then I will be the first to condemn him, just as I would condemn any one who abuses children





> Michael Le Vell has been rebailed over allegations that he sexually abused a schoolgirl.
> 
> The Coronation Street actor, who has played Kevin Webster since 1983, had originally been bailed until tomorrow (Wednesday).
> 
> However, that has been extended until next year as the investigation continues, Greater Manchester Police have confirmed.
> 
> "A 46-year-old man arrested on suspicion of committing a historic sexual offence has been rebailed until the second week of January as police continue their investigations," a spokeswoman said in a statement.
> 
> Le Vell, real name Michael Turner, "strenuously" denied the claims following his arrest in September.
> ...





> Another slow news day over on DS


CORONATION Street star Michael Le Vell has been cleared of child rape allegations, The People can reveal.

Senior detectives were last night poised to tell the 46-year-old actor he will face no charges after a three-month investigation.

The news came after prosecutors pored over the claims made against Le Vell, who has played Corrie mechanic Kevin Webster for 28 years, and decided there was not enough evidence to go ahead.

The decision by the Crown Prosecution Service will lift a massive cloud from the troubled star and let him move on
with his life.

Claims

Last night a couple answering the door at a house where he has recently been staying said when shown the police statement: Oh that's super. Its great.

The couple said they would try to contact the actor, who is believed to be out of the country on a New Year break, adding: It has been a difficult time for him. Thank you for telling us.

The female at the centre of the claims which Le Vell vehemently denied has already been informed of the CPS decision.

Last night police were tracking down the actor to tell him the case had been dropped.

A police spokesman said: No further action will be taken against a 46-year-old man arrested on suspicion of an historic rape. A file was prepared for the CPS who decided there was insufficient evidence to charge.

The star was first arrested in September on suspicion of sexually abusing a schoolgirl. A teenager had claimed he raped her when she was six. The dad of two was quizzed by cops who swooped on his s775,000 home in Hale, Greater Manchester.

Afterwards he released a statement saying: I strenuously deny these allegations and will do everything in my power to prove my innocence.

On top of the rape allegations Le Vell has been having to come to terms with the break-up of his 25-year marriage to actress wife Janette Beverley.

He has been living at a pals house in Cheshire a few miles from the family home, which has been put on the market.

A source said: Last year was a horrible time for Michael, with the break-up from his wife and these allegations. It has been a terrible strain on him but he has battled on.

Despite his torment Le Vell bravely continued to go to work at the Granada studios, where he has enjoyed the full support of the rest of the cast and crew.

But on occasions he cut a lonely, haunted figure as he visited a number of pubs where he poured his heart out to pals.

Whispers

He was heard voicing concern about where he was going to live as well as fears that even if the case was dropped there might always be whispers linking him to it.

Last night Nazir Aszal, Chief Crown Prosecutor for the North West area, confirmed charges against Le Vell real name Michael Turner had been dropped.

Mr Aszal said: As there is no realistic prospect of conviction it is only right that the allegations against Mr Turner are prevented from going any further.

I have informed the police that they should take no further action against him.

SO MUCH FOR ALL THOSE WHO SOUGHT TO KEEP THIS SALACIOUS STORY GOING YOU SHOULD B ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES

----------


## alan45

> CORONATION Street star Michael Le Vell has been arrested on suspicion of sexually abusing a schoolgirl, The Sun can reveal. 
> The married father of two, 46 â a long-time Corrie favourite as mechanic Kevin Webster â was quizzed by cops who swooped on his Â£750,000 home in Hale, Greater Manchester. 
> 
> Last night a source said Le Vell, who vigorously denies a claim made by the teenage girl, is "going through hell". 
> 
> Le Vell was questioned by police for EIGHT HOURS. 
> 
> The actor's lawyer was present as he answered a formal complaint made to cops by the teenager. 
> 
> ...





> Seems that ITV says one thing and does another. Allegations of this type are so easy to make. Of course the fact that Michael is now a well known actor probably is a mere coincidence





> Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has reportedly split from his wife of 25 years.
> 
> The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, parted with Janette Beverley a few months ago - before he was accused of sexually abusing a schoolgirl.
> 
> "It's very sad, but they are estranged and have been for a while. This police investigation comes on top of everything else. It's been the worst time of Michael's life," a source told The Sun.
> 
> "It's been a terribly stressful time for both of them. Michael has always been brilliant as a husband and dad and has never courted the celebrity lifestyle. The fact that his marriage is on the rocks has come as a complete shock.
> 
> "Right now his mind is all over the place. He has co-operated fully with the police and will continue to do so until his innocence is proved. It's been the worst time of his life - but everything is out of his hands at the moment."
> ...





> How the rags of this country that call themselves newspapers love to drag up whatever they can about people's PERSONAL lives. No doubt the same so called journalists are snooping around his home watching his comings and goings. What next from the gutter press??  "Mystery redhead/blonde/brunette sneaks in to Le Vell love nest





> Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has apparently told bosses he will continue filming the show as normal.
> 
> The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the ITV1 soap, was arrested last month over claims he sexually abused a schoolgirl.
> 
> Le Vell denies the allegations and had asked producers for an extra week's holiday to clear his name.
> 
> It also emerged that the soap star had split from his wife of 25 years Janette Beverley in recent months, and Coronation Street executives therefore held emergency talks to draw up a contingency plan should he need more time off.
> 
> However, during his visit to the set last week, Le Vell told bosses he would be back at work this week - meaning a Christmas storyline involving Kevin's anger at Sophie (Brooke Vincent) and Sian's (Sacha Parkinson) plan to marry will go ahead.
> ...





> I care ok I'm nosy and curious





> Since we are all reading and posting in this thread are we voyeurs





> I'm not publishing salacious details about a man's marriage or totally unproven allegations about what someone has alleged he jhas supposedly done to a six year old. Neither am I repeating rehashed gossip about him from rags. However if the cap fits feel free to enjoy the trashy posts as I will feel free to comment on them. There is a difference. I have no interest in the break up of his marriage. If however he is convicted through the courts of the terrible allegation then I will be the first to condemn him, just as I would condemn any one who abuses children





> Michael Le Vell has been rebailed over allegations that he sexually abused a schoolgirl.
> 
> The Coronation Street actor, who has played Kevin Webster since 1983, had originally been bailed until tomorrow (Wednesday).
> 
> However, that has been extended until next year as the investigation continues, Greater Manchester Police have confirmed.
> 
> "A 46-year-old man arrested on suspicion of committing a historic sexual offence has been rebailed until the second week of January as police continue their investigations," a spokeswoman said in a statement.
> 
> Le Vell, real name Michael Turner, "strenuously" denied the claims following his arrest in September.
> ...





> Another slow news day over on DS


CORONATION Street star Michael Le Vell has been cleared of child rape allegations, The People can reveal.

Senior detectives were last night poised to tell the 46-year-old actor he will face no charges after a three-month investigation.

The news came after prosecutors pored over the claims made against Le Vell, who has played Corrie mechanic Kevin Webster for 28 years, and decided there was not enough evidence to go ahead.

The decision by the Crown Prosecution Service will lift a massive cloud from the troubled star and let him move on
with his life.

Claims

Last night a couple answering the door at a house where he has recently been staying said when shown the police statement: Oh that's super. Its great.

The couple said they would try to contact the actor, who is believed to be out of the country on a New Year break, adding: It has been a difficult time for him. Thank you for telling us.

The female at the centre of the claims which Le Vell vehemently denied has already been informed of the CPS decision.

Last night police were tracking down the actor to tell him the case had been dropped.

A police spokesman said: No further action will be taken against a 46-year-old man arrested on suspicion of an historic rape. A file was prepared for the CPS who decided there was insufficient evidence to charge.

The star was first arrested in September on suspicion of sexually abusing a schoolgirl. A teenager had claimed he raped her when she was six. The dad of two was quizzed by cops who swooped on his s775,000 home in Hale, Greater Manchester.

Afterwards he released a statement saying: I strenuously deny these allegations and will do everything in my power to prove my innocence.

On top of the rape allegations Le Vell has been having to come to terms with the break-up of his 25-year marriage to actress wife Janette Beverley.

He has been living at a pals house in Cheshire a few miles from the family home, which has been put on the market.

A source said: Last year was a horrible time for Michael, with the break-up from his wife and these allegations. It has been a terrible strain on him but he has battled on.

Despite his torment Le Vell bravely continued to go to work at the Granada studios, where he has enjoyed the full support of the rest of the cast and crew.

But on occasions he cut a lonely, haunted figure as he visited a number of pubs where he poured his heart out to pals.

Whispers

He was heard voicing concern about where he was going to live as well as fears that even if the case was dropped there might always be whispers linking him to it.

Last night Nazir Aszal, Chief Crown Prosecutor for the North West area, confirmed charges against Le Vell real name Michael Turner had been dropped.

Mr Aszal said: As there is no realistic prospect of conviction it is only right that the allegations against Mr Turner are prevented from going any further.

I have informed the police that they should take no further action against him.

SO MUCH FOR ALL THOSE WHO SOUGHT TO KEEP THIS SALACIOUS STORY GOING YOU SHOULD B ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The charges may have been dropped but the matter is far from over for Michael.  Him and his family will take months to recover from these terrible accusations.

----------


## alan45

> The charges may have been dropped but the matter is far from over for Michael.  Him and his family will take months to recover from these terrible accusations.


Yes the newspapers and people who repeated this unfounded gossip should be ashamed of themselves. They have taken a man's good name away for no reason.  Where is the bit that states someone is innocent until PROVEN guilty. There should have been nothing about it until he was charged with an offence . Then of course the fact that his marriage had broken up some two months earlier was dragged into the public domain.  No wonder it's called the GUTTER press

----------

parkerman (02-01-2012), Siobhan (02-01-2012)

----------


## thestud2k7

> The charges may have been dropped but the matter is far from over for Michael.  Him and his family will take months to recover from these terrible accusations.


if he can these accusations can wreck lifes and careers!!!!!!!!

----------

parkerman (02-01-2012), Siobhan (02-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

Michael Le Vell's *innocence* was never once questioned by his Coronation Street castmates after he was accused of child abuse, reports say.

The actor, who was *cleared* of the allegation yesterday, apparently received the full backing of his colleagues on the Weatherfield serial after he was arrested in September.

"There was *never any doubt of Michael's innocence* in the eyes of the cast and crew," a source told The Sun.

"Bosses took a big risk because the damage to the reputation of Coronation Street would have been huge had he been charged.

"But they stood by their man and they, and him, have been vindicated."

Meanwhile, Le Vell was apparently overheard telling a fellow actor: "Mud sticks, doesn't it? There will always be people whispering behind my back. 

"All I can do is move on. My friends and the people who care about me most know I am an innocent man." 

Le Vell has played Kevin Webster in Coronation Street since 1983

----------


## alan45

CLEARED Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has demanded a change in the law after he was *publicly named as a child rape suspect.

The Weatherfield favourite said the three-month investigation into a false claim that he had sexually abused a six-year-old girl left him contemplating suicide.

Speaking out for the first time since The People revealed last week that charges against him had been dropped, Michael said: “No one should have to go through what I’ve been through.”

Dad-of-two Le Vell, who plays mechanic Kevin Webster in the ITV soap, flies back to the UK today from a holiday in America without a stain on his character.

Until we told him last weekend about the decision to drop *charges against him, the star thought the holiday would be his last chance to relax before *defending himself against the shocking allegations.

Though overjoyed his name has now been cleared, the 47-year-old actor fears he will be at the centre of a *whispering *campaign for the rest of his life.

Speaking to the relatives who put him up in their home near Hale in Cheshire following his arrest in September, Le Vell said: “These are the worst sort of *allegations anyone could face.

“Saying I raped a kid, it’s just horrific.

“It’s wrong that people can be named like this.

“It’s been worse for me *because I’m well-known, I’m high-profile. Things need to change.

“People’s identities should remain secret until they are convicted of a crime like this.

“I’m thrilled the allegations have been dropped, but I’ll *always have this with me.

“Some people will always think ‘There’s no smoke without fire’ even though the claims were a complete lie.

“I was dreading coming home, I didn’t know what was going to happen. I was due to go to the police station this week to see if I was being charged or not.

“It’s been a nightmare, but at least now I’ve been able to relax and enjoy the last week of my holiday.”


Le Vell was shattered when he was arrested on September 30 on suspicion of sexually attacking a schoolgirl.

A teenager had claimed he raped her when she was six.

Police swooped on the star’s Â£775,000 home in Hale.

Under British law the Criminal Justice Act of 1988 allows *defendants in rape cases to be named.

Le Vell’s arrest was instantly made public and hit the headlines across the Press, TV and the worldwide web. But anyone who claims to have been the victim of a sexual *assault is *granted life-long *anonymity in law.

Le Vell has now told his *relatives: “The last three months of my life have been absolute hell.

“I knew I was innocent all along, but my name was still dragged through the mud *because someone had made untrue allegations.

“At times, I felt like *throwing myself under a bus. I was in a bad way.”

The People was invited into the home of Le Vell’s *delighted relatives last week.

We were shown the bedroom in the annexe of the house where the star has slept uneasily over the past three months. The family have left a copy of last week’s People on a bedside table ready for the *actor to read when he returns this week. Discussing the moment he learned charges against him had been dropped Le Vell revealed: “I was in tears when I heard the news.


“It’s been a struggle trying to stay sane throughout all of this.

“I’m thrilled the charges have been dropped, but deep down I know I’ll always have this with me.”

But amazingly, despite being the subject of devastating claims, Le Vell says be now bares NO animosity towards the teenager who made the allegations.

“It’s not about gaining revenge for me now,” he said.

“It’s the law that meant I was named and shamed. That’s where my *grievance is now.” The relieved actor also praised his bosses and fellow cast members at Coronation Street for their unswerving support in the most difficult days of his life.

He told his relatives: “Everyone at work has been brilliant, they’ve backed me 100 per cent.

“They never doubted me for a second.

“I can’t thank them enough. I know it was a risk for them. But they supported me through it all.”

Le Vell received a public show of support from several Corrie cast members last week. Kym Marsh, 35, who plays Michelle Connor, posted a comment on Twitter which said: “Fantastic news about Michael Le Vell.”

And Kym’s fiancÃ©, Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas, 31, added: “Michael Le Vell, what a great start to the new year for you. Cleared of all charges, never a doubt pal. Hope this year brings you happiness.”

Coronation Street bosses who feared having to rewrite scripts also breathed a sigh of relief.

The Crown Prosecution Service dropped the case after a thorough investigation into the allegations.

Nazir Afzal, chief crown prosecutor for the North West area, confirmed the charges against Le Vell – real name Michael Turner – had been dropped.

He said: “I have *decided that Michael Robert Turner will not face any charges in relation to allegations of historic sexual assault against a child.

“Following enquiries by Greater Manchester Police I have concluded that there is insufficient evidence to put before a court.

“As there is no realistic *prospect of conviction it is therefore only right that the allegations against Mr Turner are prevented from going any further.

“I have informed the police that they should take no *further action against him.” A police spokesman said: “No further action will be *taken against a 47-year-old man from Hale, arrested on suspicion of an historic rape.

“A file of evidence was *prepared for the CPS who *decided there was insufficient evidence to charge.”

The girl who made the *allegations against Le Vell has been told of the decision.

As well as facing the false child rape allegations , the star has also had to come to terms with the break-up of his 25-year marriage to wife Janette Beverley, 45.

Le Vell, one of the Street’s longest-serving actors, met Janette in 1984 when she played a character in the soap called Elaine Pollard.

They tied the knot two years later in October 1986.

Since the sex allegations, Le Vell has been living a few miles down the road from his family home which is up for sale.

He *continued to go to work at Granada studios in Manchester where he enjoyed the full *support of the rest of the cast and crew.

(c) People

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has today thanked ITV, his soap colleagues and members of the public for their "unwavering support" after being cleared of child abuse allegations.

Earlier this month, it was announced that Le Vell would face no charges following a three-month police investigation into claims that he sexually abused a schoolgirl. He had always denied the accusations.

In a statement released today, Le Vell - who plays Weatherfield's Kevin Webster - commented: "Following the conclusion of the police enquiry into allegations that have been widely publicised in the national press, I would like to acknowledge and give thanks to the Greater Manchester Police for the fair, thorough and independent investigation that they have conducted.

"I have maintained my innocence throughout and I am delighted to be completely exonerated by the decision that there will be No Further Action taken in this matter.

"I would like to thank the public sincerely for their loyal support during what has been a most difficult and upsetting phase in my life.

"I also want to give special thanks to my colleagues on Coronation Street and ITV Studios and ITV for their unwavering support of me. It is now my intention to continue working and hope to put this extremely difficult period behind me."

Le Vell had been arrested in September after police received a report of a historical offence. However, he strenuously denied the allegation and immediately vowed to prove his innocence.

----------


## alan45

Michael Le Vell has been charged with child sex offences.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in Coronation Street, is accused of 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

Greater Manchester Police confirmed that the reported offences are said to have taken place between 2001 and 2010.

The 48-year-old, who has been charged under his real name Michael Turner, is scheduled to appear at Manchester Magistrates' Court on Wednesday, February 27.

Le Vell was arrested and questioned over the alleged child offences in September 2011, but he strenuously denied the claims and the matter was later dropped.

Alison Levitt QC, Principal Legal Advisor to the Director of Public Prosecutions, said on Thursday evening: "I have very carefully reviewed the evidence in this case and I have concluded that there is sufficient evidence and it is in the public interest to charge Michael Robert Turner with a number of sexual offences.

"As proceedings are now active, it would be inappropriate to say anything further at this stage."

The actor joined the long-running ITV soap in 1983 as the popular garage mechanic Kevin

----------


## alan45

Michael Le Vell has been charged with child sex offences.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in Coronation Street, is accused of 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

Greater Manchester Police confirmed that the reported offences are said to have taken place between 2001 and 2010.

The 48-year-old, who has been charged under his real name Michael Turner, is scheduled to appear at Manchester Magistrates' Court on Wednesday, February 27.

Le Vell was arrested and questioned over the alleged child offences in September 2011, but he strenuously denied the claims and the matter was later dropped.

Alison Levitt QC, Principal Legal Advisor to the Director of Public Prosecutions, said on Thursday evening: "I have very carefully reviewed the evidence in this case and I have concluded that there is sufficient evidence and it is in the public interest to charge Michael Robert Turner with a number of sexual offences.

"As proceedings are now active, it would be inappropriate to say anything further at this stage."

The actor joined the long-running ITV soap in 1983 as the popular garage mechanic Kevin

----------


## walsh2509

By Paul Cockerton

Michael Le Vell Coronation Street star's child sex charges: Kevin Webster actor accused of rape and indecent assault
15 Feb 2013 00:32

The 48-year-old is accused of 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child
Charged: Michael Le Vell Charged: Michael Le Vell

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell was last night charged with child sex offences.

The 48-year-old, who plays Kevin Webster, is accused of 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

The actor, who lives in Hale, Cheshire, was first arrested in September 2011 and questioned over alleged child sex offences, but the matter was later dropped.

*However, late last night Greater Manchester Police said the actor - real name Michael Turner - had been charged with sex offences against a youngster.*

*The decision came after a review of evidence by lawyers from the Crown Prosecution Service*

*Alison Levitt QC, Principal Legal Advisor to the Director of Public Prosecutions said: "I have very carefully reviewed the evidence in this case and I have concluded that there is sufficient evidence and it is in the public interest to charge Michael Robert Turner with a number of sexual offences.*

*“I have authorised Greater Manchester Police to charge Mr Turner with nineteen offences, including rape of a child."*

----------


## walsh2509

By Paul Cockerton

Michael Le Vell Coronation Street star's child sex charges: Kevin Webster actor accused of rape and indecent assault
15 Feb 2013 00:32

The 48-year-old is accused of 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child
Charged: Michael Le Vell Charged: Michael Le Vell

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell was last night charged with child sex offences.

The 48-year-old, who plays Kevin Webster, is accused of 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

The actor, who lives in Hale, Cheshire, was first arrested in September 2011 and questioned over alleged child sex offences, but the matter was later dropped.

*However, late last night Greater Manchester Police said the actor - real name Michael Turner - had been charged with sex offences against a youngster.*

*The decision came after a review of evidence by lawyers from the Crown Prosecution Service*

*Alison Levitt QC, Principal Legal Advisor to the Director of Public Prosecutions said: "I have very carefully reviewed the evidence in this case and I have concluded that there is sufficient evidence and it is in the public interest to charge Michael Robert Turner with a number of sexual offences.*

*âI have authorised Greater Manchester Police to charge Mr Turner with nineteen offences, including rape of a child."*

----------


## Cheetah

I don't know what everybody else thinks but I reckon it's some sort of new ploy to get names in papers or money or something - there's just so many accusations flying around directed at all sorts of people some who can't defend themselves 'cos they're dead and some just so unbelievable. I reckon most of these accusers probably have a middle name - Compo - 'cos I think it's what they want. The Jimmy Savile saga didn't start till after it was published that he'd left such a lot of money.

----------


## tammyy2j

So I guess Kevin will die in the fire too now

----------


## parkerman

> The Jimmy Savile saga didn't start till after it was published that he'd left such a lot of money.


Oh yes, because no-one would ever have guessed he left a lot of money until it was published....

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't know what everybody else thinks but I reckon it's some sort of new ploy to get names in papers or money or something - there's just so many accusations flying around directed at all sorts of people some who can't defend themselves 'cos they're dead and some just so unbelievable. I reckon most of these accusers probably have a middle name - Compo - 'cos I think it's what they want. The Jimmy Savile saga didn't start till after it was published that he'd left such a lot of money.


Jimmy Saville saga was going for on ages but the BBC and others were protecting him and hiding the truth I believe

How can their be 19 charges against him now it is more than one victim?

I think his wife and him have separated, does he have kids himself?

----------


## thestud2k7

CORRIE star Michael Le Vell’s character could be jailed in the soap — after show bosses suspended him over claims that he raped a child.

The actor — who has played Kevin Webster for 30 years — was last week charged with 19 offences including six rapes.

He is expected to be absent from Coronation Street for at least six months, depending on the outcome when the case goes to court.

And panicking soap chiefs scrambling to explain Kevin’s disappearance are discussing sending the mechanic down for his role in the kidnap of Tyrone Dobbs’ daughter.

An ITV source said: “The bosses are considering a storyline that would see him jailed for helping Tyrone kidnap Ruby. There are other options, but this route seems to be the favourite at the moment

Rex Features

But the source warned: “They may also find themselves facing a backlash if they chose to jail him, as cast members closest to Michael may consider that a very insensitive move.”

Le Vell, 48 — who has just had his contract extended — was last seen in the soap nine days ago when nearly ten million viewers saw his character lie to cops about Tyrone, whose baby he helped abduct.

Le Vell — real name Michael Turner — is next due to appear in court on February 27. Following the charges he said: “I’m innocent of these charges and intend to fight them vigorously.”

Yesterday he chatted with pub regulars while he had a pint and a pie with a pal at The Chapel House Inn at Mobberley, Cheshire — four miles from his rented home.

An ITV spokesperson said: “No decisions have been made and we do not want to comment on speculation about forthcoming events"

Source: The Sun

----------


## thestud2k7

Deleted

----------


## Perdita

Corrie Kev axed: Coronation Street bosses edit scripts as actor Michael Le Vell faces child rape trial

The actor, Kevin Webster in the soap, will be edited from plots until his trial for alleged rape and 18 other offences is over

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has been dumped from the soap while he fights child sex charges

The actor - Kevin Webster in the soap - will be edited from plots until his trial for alleged rape and 18 other offences is over.

Speaking yesterday for the first time since he was arrested, the star said he would launch a battle to clear his name in court.

The dad-of-two said: “I would like to make it quite clear that following the serious *allegations that have been brought against me on Thursday 14th February 2013, I am innocent of these charges and intend to fight them vigorously.

“I will now put all my efforts into clearing my name and proving my innocence.”

Corrie chiefs were yesterday frantically editing scripts planned for several months ahead to exclude Kevin – who was recently quizzed by police in the soap after he helped pal Tyrone Dobbs snatch his baby daughter Ruby.

An ITV spokesman said: “Given the serious nature of these charges, Michael Le Vell will not be appearing in Coronation Street pending the outcome of legal proceedings.

It would not be appropriate for us to comment further at this time.”

Le Vell, 48 – real name Michael Turner – has been charged with rape and having sexual activity with a child between 2001 and 2010.

The actor, who split from his wife Janette Beverley last year, lives alone in a rented Â£325,000 two-bed terraced house in Hale, Greater Manchester.

He was not home yesterday but neighbours told of their surprise at the charges.

They said they had a “nodding” relationship with the star as they passed in the street, but none knew him well.

Beverley declined to comment.

Le Vell was arrested in connection with the offences in September 2011.

The probe was dropped three months later when authorities said there was not enough evidence against him.

Speaking at the time he said he was “delighted” to have been “completely exonerated”.

He also thanked police for their *“thorough” investigation and Street staff and the public for their support.

Le Vell took a short break but returned to the show and has been involved in several big storylines since.

However, Crown Prosecution Service lawyers reviewed his case and this week did a U-turn.

Alison Levitt, QC, principal legal adviser to the Director of Public Prosecutions, said: “I have very carefully reviewed the evidence and I have concluded that there is sufficient evidence and it is in the public interest to charge Michael Robert Turner with a number of sexual offences.

“I have authorised Greater Manchester Police to charge Mr Turner with 19 offences, including rape of a child.”

Le Vell, who has been in Corrie for 30 years, last appeared on screen on February 8.

In the scenes detectives accused mechanic Kevin of assisting Tyrone, played by Alan Halsall, to flee his abusive wife Kirsty with their daughter Ruby.

His next major storyline was expected to begin on March 11.

Le Vell had been due to join friends and co-stars for a meal at Rosso restaurant in Manchester on Thursday evening.

But he was instead arrested by appointment and charged over the allegations.

Sunday Mirror

----------


## parkerman

Presumably if Kevin is jailed for his part in child abduction that would mean Tyrone would also have to be jailed. So is he going off our screens for even longer then? I don't think so.

----------

alan45 (17-02-2013), lizann (17-02-2013), tammyy2j (18-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Presumably if Kevin is jailed for his part in child abduction that would mean Tyrone would also have to be jailed. So is he going off our screens for even longer then? I don't think so.


 Presumably bearing thisin mind Kirsty will walk free from the court then and this story will drag on and on and on

----------


## lizann

> Presumably if Kevin is jailed for his part in child abduction that would mean Tyrone would also have to be jailed. So is he going off our screens for even longer then? I don't think so.


and also fiz should be charged as well?

----------


## lizann

> Presumably if Kevin is jailed for his part in child abduction that would mean Tyrone would also have to be jailed. So is he going off our screens for even longer then? I don't think so.


and also fiz should be charged as well?

----------


## parkerman

We'll have half the cast in jail and the other half burnt in the Rovers' fire.....

----------


## Snagglepus

Just saw this in Weatherfield Gazzette...

----------

lizann (06-09-2013), Perdita (17-02-2013), sarah c (18-02-2013), tammyy2j (18-02-2013), thestud2k7 (17-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Presumably if Kevin is jailed for his part in child abduction that would mean Tyrone would also have to be jailed. So is he going off our screens for even longer then? I don't think so.


Tyrone wasnt charged with kidnapping was he?

----------


## sarah c

> Tyrone wasnt charged with kidnapping was he?


not yet, but the Detective did tell him they were 'ongoing' with the abduction enquiry

but yes if Kev goes down for aiding and abetting, then it would make sense that Ty would go down also

----------


## lizann

> If that was me I'd be straight in with an unfair dismissal case and take ITV to the cleaners.





> How would you like to lose your job over false allegations. Michael Le Vell is INNOCENT until proven guilty


probably better to post in this thread than derail the rovers fire thread 

michael isnt an ordinary jo so he is an actor/celeb in a well known popular soap opera and mud sticks so whether innocent or guilty this is going stay with him forever i'm afraid, it not drunk driving or drunken disorderly charges it is child sex offences 

i just feel that having him back on the show would be controversial

----------


## sarah c

> i just feel that having him back on the show would be controversial


but if he is cleared and proven innocent? why shouldnt he carry on?

its a very tricky one....

----------


## parkerman

He still has the same employment rights as anyone else. As I say I would be straight on to an unfair dismissal case which ITV would lose.

It is also a sad indictment on society if what you say is true that "mud sticks" even if someone is proven innocent. Let's not bother with a trial, eh? Just get the mob with their torches to burn down his house.

----------

alan45 (19-02-2013), Dazzle (19-02-2013), Siobhan (19-02-2013)

----------


## parkerman

He still has the same employment rights as anyone else. As I say I would be straight on to an unfair dismissal case which ITV would lose.

It is also a sad indictment on society if what you say is true that "mud sticks" even if someone is proven innocent. Let's not bother with a trial, eh? Just get the mob with their torches to burn down his house.

----------


## alan45

> He still has the same employment rights as anyone else. As I say I would be straight on to an unfair dismissal case which ITV would lose.
> 
> It is also a sad indictment on society if what you say is true that "mud sticks" even if someone is proven innocent. Let's not bother with a trial, eh? Just get the mob with their torches to burn down his house.


Its so easy to make these allegations. If Michael Le Vell is found innocent and loses his job because "Mud Sticks" it will then leave every celebrity open to blackmail. Suppose you are a famous celebrity and get approached by some Jeremy Kyle type reject who states that they will allege all sorts of things from 20 or 30 yrs ago unless you pay them X pounds or they will go to the papers and make some allegations because MUD STICKS and it would be cheaper to pay the blackmailing scum rather than lose your job because MUD STICKS

----------

parkerman (19-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

> He still has the same employment rights as anyone else. As I say I would be straight on to an unfair dismissal case which ITV would lose.
> 
> It is also a sad indictment on society if what you say is true that "mud sticks" even if someone is proven innocent. Let's not bother with a trial, eh? Just get the mob with their torches to burn down his house.


Its so easy to make these allegations. If Michael Le Vell is found innocent and loses his job because "Mud Sticks" it will then leave every celebrity open to blackmail. Suppose you are a famous celebrity and get approached by some Jeremy Kyle type reject who states that they will allege all sorts of things from 20 or 30 yrs ago unless you pay them X pounds or they will go to the papers and make some allegations because MUD STICKS and it would be cheaper to pay the blackmailing scum rather than lose your job because MUD STICKS

----------


## Perdita

'I'll clear my name and then quit for Australia' says actor facing child sex allegations

The Coronation Street star split from wife Janette Beverley in 2011 and believes that he now has no reason to stay in the country

Troubled Michael Le Vell has vowed to quit the UK for Australia if he clears his name over child sex allegations.

The Coronation Street star told friends: âI want to leave the country and start my life again without a stain on my character.â

Le Vell, who played mechanic Kevin Webster for 30 years, split from wife Janette Beverley in 2011 and believes that he now has no reason to stay in the country.

He is disappointed by the way Coronation Street immediately suspended him after he was hit with 19 sex offence charges, including rape of a minor, 10 days ago.

Le Vell, who has two children, spent last Christmas Down Under and has told friends he has fallen in love with laid-back Aussie lifestyle.

Last night a friend said: âMichael has been hit for six by the charges. He feels that whatever happens he has nothing left in the UK.

âHe understands why Corrie suspended him but there is no hiding the fact heâs been hurt by their actions.

âHe is starting to think this would be a good time to draw a line under his time on the Cobbles.â

The source added: âMichael loves Australia  and would love to live out there. He has told his friends he has not been so relaxed in years as he was when he was Down Under.

âWhatever happens, he just wants a new start. He thinks he could have that in Australia.â

Le Vell, 48, was arrested in 2011 at his house in Hale, Greater Manchester, after a girl accused him of raping her when she was much younger.

The case was dropped but last Thursday he was charged.

Le Vell is due before Manchester magistrates on Wednesday.

He has said: âI would like to make it quite clear that following the serious allegations brought against me on Thursday, 14th February 2013, I am innocent of these charges and intend to fight them vigorously.â


*What happens to the people that make false allegations?*

----------

alan45 (24-02-2013), Glen1 (25-02-2013), lizann (06-09-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> *What happens to the people that make false allegations?*


Equally with saying that Michael Le Vell is innocent until proven guilty we don't know that the people who are making the allegations are making false allegations. But if they are presumably they can get done for wasting police time; Le Vell could sue them for libel/slander and, if it does go to court, for perjury IF they are false.

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2013), Glen1 (25-02-2013), lizann (06-09-2013)

----------


## parkerman

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&  &&&&&&&&&$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$***********  ********************

----------


## Perdita

Corrie actor Michael Le Vell has appeared in court today (February 27) facing child sex charges.

The 48-year-old, who plays Weatherfield's Kevin Webster, spoke only to confirm his name and address at Manchester Magistrates' Court this morning.

Le Vell has now been bailed to appear at Manchester Crown Court on Wednesday, March 20, BBC News reports.

The soap star was last month charged with 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

He later vowed to clear his name, releasing a statement saying: "I would like to make it quite clear that following the serious allegations that have been brought against me on Thursday, February 14, 2013, I am innocent of these charges and intend to fight them vigorously."

ITV has confirmed that Le Vell will not appear in any further episodes of Coronation Street pending the outcome of legal proceedings.

He was previously arrested and questioned over the alleged child offences in September 2011, but the matter was later dropped.

*I have noticed that he was referred to as Coronation Street 'star' - now he is referred to as 'actor' - just not right *

----------


## Cheetah

Whatever the outcome he's not coming back - innocent he's going to Australia - so as he is supposed to be in prison for helping Tyrone maybe it's him who'll commit suicide and maybe Tyrone will inherit the garage as Kevin hasn't had time to change his will since buying Tyrone out............................

----------


## Cheetah

Having just listened to the news about this - if he's guilty the child's mother should go to jail for abuse - she has continued to allow her child contact with him after she first went to the police - I don't think so - maybe when the case is heard more information will come out but at the moment I think it's really sus.

----------


## lizann

it is going to be hard for him not be associated with corrie it is the one role he is known for but i think corrie would not want this type of assocation though, sad but i think true

----------


## tammyy2j

> it is going to be hard for him not be associated with corrie it is the one role he is known for but i think corrie would not want this type of assocation though, sad but i think true


So far every article I have seen and read on this states Coronation Street star or Coronation Street actor

----------


## Perdita

A man has been arrested over claims that he used Twitter to name the alleged victim in Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell's child sex case.

The 23-year-old, from Cheadle in Greater Manchester, was questioned by police today (March 1) under suspicion of publishing information that would identify someone who should be anonymous, according to the Daily Mail. He has since been released on bail pending further inquiries.

The tweet in question was reportedly sent on Wednesday (February 27), containing personal information and opinion about the alleged victim in the Le Vell case.

Le Vell, who plays Weatherfield's Kevin Webster, appeared in court this week facing 19 child sex charges including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

Speaking of today's arrest, Detective Chief Inspector Chris Bridge from Greater Manchester Police commented: "Maintaining the anonymity of victims of sex offences is absolutely vital and is something that really helps encourage them to come forward.

"Breaching this ruling is an extremely serious offence and that is why we launched an investigation as soon as we became aware. Social media is an immensely powerful tool that does an awful lot of good, but it can also be used to spread rumour, speculation and in this case break the law.

"As a force, GMP embraces the use of social media, but when it is abused in this way we will take robust action to hold those responsible to account."

Le Vell's case has been referred to Manchester Crown Court, where he will appear on Wednesday, March 20.

----------

alan45 (01-03-2013)

----------


## Abigail

Two years ago my mother's brother went to prison for rape of several children under the age of 16. The children were my mother and her sisters, my eldest sister, and a few other people. You don't realise until you're in that situation how much it tears people and families apart. I wasn't directly involved but it's still taken two years and a lot of therapy to come to terms with it. My degree suffered considerably. My relationship with my mother was incredibly strained; I avoided her phone calls and emails for 8 months because I couldn't get my head around it (we live 100 miles apart). It's only now that we're getting back on track.

Whether these allegations are true or not, and it's not for us to decide, it's an incredibly stressful time for both the accused and the alleged victims and their families. I hope they're all got great support because they're going to need it. I never thought it would affect me so severely, but hearing some of the evidence during the trial will stay with me for life. I still haven't accepted that those things happened, I just can't get my head around it, but I have to move on with my life; my mother and her sisters managed to, my sister managed to, so I have to move on somehow.

----------

Dazzle (03-03-2013), tammyy2j (02-03-2013)

----------


## Abigail

Two years ago my mother's brother went to prison for rape of several children under the age of 16. The children were my mother and her sisters, my eldest sister, and a few other people. You don't realise until you're in that situation how much it tears people and families apart. I wasn't directly involved but it's still taken two years and a lot of therapy to come to terms with it. My degree suffered considerably. My relationship with my mother was incredibly strained; I avoided her phone calls and emails for 8 months because I couldn't get my head around it (we live 100 miles apart). It's only now that we're getting back on track.

Whether these allegations are true or not, and it's not for us to decide, it's an incredibly stressful time for both the accused and the alleged victims and their families. I hope they've all got great support because they're going to need it. I never thought it would affect me so severely, but hearing some of the evidence during the trial will stay with me for life. I still haven't accepted that those things happened, I just can't get my head around it, but I have to move on with my life; my mother and her sisters managed to, my sister managed to, so I have to move on somehow.

----------


## moonstorm

Abby darling I am so glad you are trying to move on.  Please don't become another one of his victims. If you ever need to talk PM me any time. I am a counsellor and have been for over tens years.  xxx

----------

Abigail (02-03-2013)

----------


## Abigail

Thanks Moonstorm. I still haven't fully made sense of it all, but I could spend years trying to figure it all out. The best thing for me is to accept what happened, not question it (I may not want to now the answers) and get on with my life. My fseamily has been ripped apart enough, it's time to close that chapter and form better relationships with my parents, finally understanding everything I couldn't figure out as a child. 

He got three and a half years for 30 counts of rape. The time between the offences and the trial is about 30-40 years. He spent about 8 months on remand and only served half his sentence, minus the 8 months already served. He was released in November 2012 after less than 18 months in prison. As far as I know, his wife is still with him and doesn't believe he did all of those horrific things. He has seven kids and I don't know what any of them make of it. It just doesn't seem right that somebody can cause so much damage and get away with 18 months jail time.

----------


## Abigail

Thanks Moonstorm. I still haven't fully made sense of it all, but I could spend years trying to figure it all out. The best thing for me is to accept what happened, not question it (I may not want to now the answers) and get on with my life. My fseamily has been ripped apart enough, it's time to close that chapter and form better relationships with my parents, finally understanding everything I couldn't figure out as a child. 

He got three and a half years for 30 counts of rape. The time between the offences and the trial is about 30-40 years. He spent about 8 months on remand and only served half his sentence, minus the 8 months already served. He was released in November 2012 after less than 18 months in prison. As far as I know, his wife is still with him and doesn't believe he did all of those horrific things. He has seven kids and I don't know what any of them make of it. It just doesn't seem right that somebody can cause so much damage and get away with 18 months jail time.

----------


## moonstorm

Abby will PM you tomorrow, what I need to say is not for public because it invlolves other people. xx

----------

Abigail (09-03-2013), Perdita (02-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

Abi 
What a terrible thing to have happened and you are so brave talking about it. I too have sent you a PM

----------

Abigail (09-03-2013), Perdita (02-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

Abi 
What a terrible thing to have happened and you are so brave talking about it. I too have sent you a PM

----------

Abigail (09-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Abigail you are so brave to share on here and I wish all the best for you and your family

----------

Abigail (09-03-2013)

----------


## Abigail

> Abby darling I am so glad you are trying to move on.  Please don't become another one of his victims. If you ever need to talk PM me any time. I am a counsellor and have been for over tens years.  xxx


I've tried to send you a PM (a very long one!) but your mailbox is full. Have you got an email address I can send it to?

----------


## Abigail

> Abby darling I am so glad you are trying to move on.  Please don't become another one of his victims. If you ever need to talk PM me any time. I am a counsellor and have been for over tens years.  xxx


I've tried to send you a PM (a very long one!) but your mailbox is full. Have you got an email address I can send it to?

----------


## Abigail

> Abby will PM you tomorrow, what I need to say is not for public because it invlolves other people. xx





> Abby darling I am so glad you are trying to move on.  Please don't become another one of his victims. If you ever need to talk PM me any time. I am a counsellor and have been for over tens years.  xxx





> Abi 
> What a terrible thing to have happened and you are so brave talking about it. I too have sent you a PM





> Abigail you are so brave to share on here and I wish all the best for you and your family


Thanks guys, I really appreciate your support and well wishes. I've been trying to post that message for the past two years. I've typed it several times but have never submitted the post. I knew you guys would all support me but I just wasn't ready to tell people what was going on. I was also in shock that it was actually happening. 

Very few of my friends know what has happened, mainly because I'm scared of their reaction. I feel more comfortable telling my Soapboards friends everything that has gone on than telling my main life friends.

----------

Perdita (09-03-2013), Siobhan (12-03-2013), tammyy2j (10-03-2013)

----------


## moonstorm

Hi Abby, just replied to you.  Had to be at work to sort out my mail box, and yesterday was a holiday in Gib!  Have given you my private e-mail address.

xx

----------


## lizann

abi girl you are very brave and i commend you for sharing, hope you have a happy peaceful life

----------

Abigail (29-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

TV beauty Helen Flanagan has leapt to defend Michael Le Vell â her father in Coronation Street â and called the child sex charges he faces VILE, the Sunday People has reported.

The actress said of the allegations against former co-star: âI donât believe it for a second.â

Helen, 22, was Le Vellâs on-screen daughter Rosie Webster for 11 years until she quit the show last year.

She declared she is disgusted by what he is accused of and said: âI canât *believe what Michael is going through. I was so shocked to hear the *allegations had come back. Itâs absolutely vile what is being said about him. It sickens you to the *stomach and it is so *upsetting what that man has been through.

âI have a lot of respect for the man because I have grown up with him.

âHeâs a lovely, lovely man. Everyone at Coronation Street is behind him. Itâs a respect thing.â

Helenâs backing comes just weeks after Le Vell, 48, appeared before *magistrates in Manchester.
He faces 19 allegations including rape, indecent assault and sexual activity with a child. The legal move came after a Crown Prosecution Service review of allegations against him that had been dropped.

The actor has stepped down from his role as Corrie mechanic Kevin Webster pending the outcome of the court case. He has been playing the part for nearly 30 years.

Troubled Le Vell has been pictured looking tired and stressed over the past few weeks. He has regularly been seen boozing and has been spotted at a bookmakerâs near his terraced home in Hale, Gtr Manchester.

After seeing her friend in such *distress, Helen has called for anonymity for those charged with child sex *offences until they have been proved guilty.

Last week the Iâm A Celebrity star said: âI donât think things like that should be in the press until itâs proven. Itâs the worst thing to be accused of. Itâs terrible. I have spoken to him and he knows I am there for him.

âHeâs always been a great friend. I just wish him all the best. Thereâs absolutely no way he did it. I donât believe it for a second.â

Coronation Street legend William Roache, 80, who plays iconic Rovers regular Ken Barlow, is also concerned at how Le Vell has been âvilifiedâ.


He said: âIn my view youâre innocent until proven guilty. But what happens is anyone can make an allegation and youâre immediately arrested and your name is vilified in the papers.

âIf someone has committed a *criminal act against a woman or is a *paedophile, yes they should be sorted out and hunted. But until that is settled and is *proven, an allegation is just that â an *allegation. So letâs all wait and see until the trial is over.â

Last week Le Vell was reported as having been âbowled overâ by messages of support from fellow actors and Coronation Street fans.

The star was first arrested in September 2011 after a teenage girl claimed he had sexually assaulted her from the age of six.

Three months later prosecutors said there was insufficient evidence and the matter was dropped. Last year Le Vell separated from wife Janette Beverley after 26 years of marriage.

In the wake of the CPS review he was arrested and charged with the *offences on February 15 â six rapes, six indecent assaults and seven offences of sexual activity with a child over a nine-year period. Le Vell said he would fight the allegations âvigorouslyâ.

He is due to appear at crown court in Manchester on Wednesday.

Le Vellâs sister told how he is âgoing through hellâ. Glenis Gill, 59, said: âIt is a really tough time for him at the moment but he is bearing up OK.â

----------


## lizann

what did bill roache say as he is in trouble now?

----------


## parkerman

> what did bill roache say as he is in trouble now?


 http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013...n_2905877.html

----------


## parkerman

> what did bill roache say as he is in trouble now?


 http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013...n_2905877.html

----------

lizann (24-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Michael Le Vell's absence from the soap could be explained in an upcoming scene. 

Le Vell has been charged with 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child. He returns to court today (March 20).

The 48-year-old's character Kevin Webster was immediately dropped from the programme whilst legal proceedings continued.

The Daily Star reports that scenes filmed this week see Kevin's ex-partner Sally (Sally Dynevor, 49) tell her neighbours he has had to leave to care for his father Bill, who has fallen ill. This leaves the door open for Le Vell to return, if he is cleared of the offences.

It has been speculated that another story idea was to have mechanic Kevin jailed for his part in the Tyrone Dobbs baby kidnap plot.

A source said: "Hopefully this will end speculation that Michael is not part of the Corrie family. 

"Sending Kevin to look after his dad is an easy thing to do because it means he can come back whenever he likes.

"With this storyline it won't look odd if Kevin is away for a few months and it gives Michael the time to clear his name and then get back to work."

----------

Glen1 (20-03-2013), lizann (24-03-2013), Snagglepus (20-03-2013), tammyy2j (20-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell will stand trial in September over child sex allegations.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster on the ITV soap, has been charged with 19 offences including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

Le Vell, who was charged under his real name Michael Turner, appeared at Manchester Crown Court today (March 21) and was told that he will face trial from Monday, September 2.

The 48-year-old had asked for an earlier trial date, but the request was turned down, Sky News reports.

Le Vell spoke only to confirm his name during his court appearance today. He was bailed until Friday, May 17, when a plea hearing will take place.

In a statement released in February, the soap star vowed to clear his name, saying: "I would like to make it quite clear that following the serious allegations that have been brought against me on Thursday, February 14, 2013, I am innocent of these charges and intend to fight them vigorously."

ITV has confirmed that Le Vell will not appear in any further episodes of Coronation Street pending the outcome of legal proceedings.

He was previously arrested and questioned over the alleged child offences in September 2011, but the matter was later dropped.

----------


## sarah c

> The Daily Star reports that scenes filmed this week see Kevin's ex-partner Sally (Sally Dynevor, 49) tell her neighbours he has had to leave to care for his father Bill, who has fallen ill. This leaves the door open for Le Vell to return, if he is cleared of the offences.


I shall be contacting ITV to find out what my commission fee is for giving them this idea!!!

----------

lizann (24-03-2013), parkerman (24-03-2013), Snagglepus (24-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Michael Le Vell is rumoured to have a new girlfriend.

The Sun reports that Le Vell began dating mum-of-four Blanca Fouche weeks after he was charged with 19 offences. His charges include raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster in the soap, apparently 'wooed' Fouche while she was living just a few doors away from his home in Hale, Cheshire.

Flouche posted a photo of herself and Le Vell smiling on her social media profile. A friend wrote beneath the picture: "How lovely. You both look so happy :Smile: " Flouche replied: We are." 

Flouche told the tabloid: "We didn't want anything coming out until September or something, when things have cleared up a bit.

"We have been really careful for it not to come out so no-one could get photographs. He is going to have a heart attack when I tell him.

"I am a private person and I don't think he will want to say anything either. I knew it was going to come out at some point, I was just hoping to hold out a bit longer."

Le Vell is due to stand trial in September. He will not appear in any further episodes of Coronation Street pending the outcome of legal proceedings.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has pleaded not guilty to a number of alleged child sex offences.

The Kevin Webster actor denied 19 charges including raping a child, indecently assaulting a child and sexual activity with a child at Manchester Crown Court this afternoon (May 17).

The allegations relate to one complainant and all took place between 2001 and 2010.

The 48-year-old, appearing under his real name Michael Turner, spoke only to confirm his identity and enter the pleas. He is expected to stand trial in September.

Le Vell released a statement about the case in February saying: "I would like to make it quite clear that following the serious allegations that have been brought against me on Thursday, February 14, 2013, I am innocent of these charges and intend to fight them vigorously."

ITV has confirmed that he will not appear on Coronation Street due to the "serious nature" of the allegations until the outcome of legal proceedings is known.

Le Vell was previously arrested and questioned in September 2011, but the matter was dropped until this year, when he was charged with the current offences following a review of evidence.

----------


## alan45

Michael Le Vell trial: Relatives fly in to support Coronation Street star at court case

The Kevin Webster actor looked relaxed as he joined pals at his local to watch his beloved Manchester United lose 1-0 to Liverpool



Michael Le Vell in Hale yesterday
Chris Neill
Corrie star Michael Le Vell strolls to a pub yesterday, less than 24 hours before he faces trial on child sex charges.

The 48-year-old actor – Kevin Webster in the soap – looked relaxed as he joined pals at his local to watch his beloved Manchester United lose 1-0 to Liverpool.

But even if the result did not go his way he appeared to enjoy his day.

Casually dressed in jacket, T-shirt, jeans and trainers the actor smiled when a passer-by wished him luck for the hearing, which begins at Manchester crown court today.

And despite his impending trial, he told one friend: “Nothing is going to stop me watching the match.”

Last night the actor was re-united with members of his family who have flown in from around the world to support him.

Sister Julie, 54, who he has not seen for a decade, travelled from Jordan and 63-year-old brother Phil, a teacher, jetted over from his home in Australia.

Sisters Glenis Gill, 60, and Susan Westcott, 55, are also expected to attend the two-week trial.


Insiders say the actor has also been cheered by news that Corrie writers have been working on storylines to allow him to return as garage boss Kevin.

Le Vell, of Hale, Greater Manchester, is due to face 12 child sex charges – five counts of rape, three of indecent assault, two of sexual activity with a child and two of causing a child to engage in sexual activity.

He has strenuously denied all the charges, which involve one girl, said to have been aged between six and 14 at the time of the alleged offences, between 2002 and 2010.

Le Vell, who split from actress wife Janette Beverley in 2011 after 25 years, is also expected to be supported in court by his on-off Chilean girlfriend Blanca Fouche, 31.

----------


## Siobhan

Some of the things I am reading are shocking. I hope none of them are true.

----------

alan45 (03-09-2013), Dazzle (03-09-2013), lizann (03-09-2013), tammyy2j (06-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did the victim live in his house?

----------


## tammyy2j

The soap actor's private life has been laid bare in court as he admitted to being an alcoholic, one-night stands and having an affair as his wife underwent chemotherapy for breast cancer..................

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2e7dU5lsu

----------


## lizann

> Some of the things I am reading are shocking. I hope none of them are true.


very disturbing alright

----------


## lizann

> Some of the things I am reading are shocking. I hope none of them are true.


very disturbing alright

----------


## LizzyBizzy

He's not coming across as a sympathetic character so far, imo.

----------


## lizann

> The soap actor's private life has been laid bare in court a*s he admitted to being an alcoholic,* one-night stands and having an affair as his wife underwent chemotherapy for breast cancer..................
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2e7dU5lsu


i 'd say he was still drunk and really hungover for some scenes

----------


## lizann

> The soap actor's private life has been laid bare in court a*s he admitted to being an alcoholic,* one-night stands and having an affair as his wife underwent chemotherapy for breast cancer..................
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2e7dU5lsu


i 'd say he was still drunk and really hungover for some scenes

----------


## Perdita

Michael Le Vell  has been found not guilty of all charges against him.

The Coronation Street actor had been accused of five counts of rape, three of indecent assault, two counts of sexual activity with a child, and two of causing a child to engage in sexual activity. 

Speaking outside the court as he walked free, Le Vell said: "We're all delighted obviously. It's a big weight off everyone's shoulders and I'd just like to thank my fantastic legal team...my family for their support, security, and I'd like to thank ITV for their continued support throughout this traumatic time for all of us."

His trial had started in Manchester on September 2.

Le Vell, real name Michael Turner, had denied all charges, which came from one complainant and were claimed to have taken place between 2001 and 2010.

When asked earlier by his barrister Alisdair Williamson if he was guilty of any of the crimes he was accused of, Le Vell told the jury: "No, I promise you, never in a million years would I do anything like that, never."

He added that he was "devastated" by the allegations and that he did not understand why he had been accused of these things.

The 48-year-old has not appeared in his Coronation Street role as Kevin Webster while legal proceedings were ongoing.

Le Vell was previously arrested and questioned over the alleged child offences in September 2011, but the matter was later dropped.

The character of Kevin has been appearing on Coronation Street since 1983.

Speaking after the verdict was announced, a spokeswoman for Coronation Street said: "We are looking forward to meeting with Michael to discuss his return to the programme."

----------

lizann (13-09-2013), Siobhan (11-09-2013), Snagglepus (10-09-2013), tammyy2j (10-09-2013), thestud2k7 (10-09-2013)

----------


## Katy

Can't help but think that the damage has already been done. His life won't be the same again

----------

lizann (13-09-2013)

----------


## Snagglepus

I think people will still take their cars to his garage.

----------


## alan45

> I think people will still take their cars to his garage.


  Pity the poor guy who had his car on the ramp six months ago before Kevin ran off to look after his dad

----------


## alan45

> I think people will still take their cars to his garage.


  Pity the poor guy who had his car on the ramp six months ago before Kevin ran off to look after his dad

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Michael Le Vell will be quietly eased back into the soap following his recent acquittal, it has been reported.

Earlier this week, Le Vell was cleared of all 12 charges of sexual abuse against him, which he had always strenuously denied.

However, show bosses are keen not to sensationalise his reappearance, meaning Kevin Webster will be re-introduced gradually in mentions by other characters, according to The Mirror. 

He has reportedly been in meetings with producers about his character's comeback and could even be involved in a major Christmas storyline.

After the verdict was announced, a spokeswoman for Coronation Street said: "We are looking forward to meeting with Michael to discuss his return to the programme."

Le Vell has not appeared in any episodes of the soap since February while legal proceedings were taking place.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Michael Le Vell will be quietly eased back into the soap following his recent acquittal, it has been reported.

Earlier this week, Le Vell was cleared of all 12 charges of sexual abuse against him, which he had always strenuously denied.

However, show bosses are keen not to sensationalise his reappearance, meaning Kevin Webster will be re-introduced gradually in mentions by other characters, according to The Mirror. 

He has reportedly been in meetings with producers about his character's comeback and could even be involved in a major Christmas storyline.

After the verdict was announced, a spokeswoman for Coronation Street said: "We are looking forward to meeting with Michael to discuss his return to the programme."

Le Vell has not appeared in any episodes of the soap since February while legal proceedings were taking place.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have denied rumours of a Christmas return for Kevin Webster.

Kevin has been off screen since February as soap bosses wrote out the character when Michael Le Vell, who plays him, was charged with child sex offences.

A jury at Manchester Crown Court found Le Vell not guilty on all charges earlier this month, and there has since been tabloid speculation that he is being lined up for a December comeback as Kevin.

However, a Coronation Street spokesperson today (September 23) told PA that there is no truth in the stories as the earliest Kevin can return is 2014. It is thought that this year's festive episodes have already been planned, leaving no room for additional storylines.

Le Vell and ITV have both indicated that they will be working together to confirm details and timings for Kevin's comeback.

In the meantime, the 48-year-old has been tipped for an ITV interview with Piers Morgan. He has also been rumoured for the next series of I'm A Celebrity, Get Me Out Of Here!.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has spoken out after receiving death threats.

The actor, who is known for his role as Weatherfield's Kevin Webster, has had his car windscreen smashed outside his home, and has also been sent a series of hate messages in recent weeks via Facebook and Twitter.

Speaking to The Sun about the "pathetic" vandalism, Le Vell said: "I can't believe it's a random incident - people have threatened my safety. I'm not going to hide away.

"I have a right to live my life. I won't be intimidated or threatened by faceless individuals."

The campaign of abuse is thought to have started soon after Le Vell was cleared of child sex charges last month.

He is expected to make a return to Coronation Street but bosses are yet to confirm the details of his comeback.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Stuart Blackburn has spoken about Kevin Webster's return to the soap.

Michael Le Vell will return as the car mechanic in spring 2014, after he was cleared of sex offence charges earlier this year.

Webster has not been on screen since February, when he was said to have departed in order to look after his sick father.

Blackburn told the Manchester Evening News that Webster will return to different surroundings.

He said: "At the point when Kevin was forced to leave for Germany, he was actually looking to get back together with Sally.

"So when he returns, it's to a very different world in Coronation Street. He comes back to find Sally's relationship with Tim, while his daughter Sophie's world will have changed as well, and in Sally's eyes, not necessarily for the better."

John crashes and Kevin calls an ambulance
Â© ITV


He added: "We're just delighted to have Michael back with us, and we're hoping he'll be back on screen in March/April."

Last month, Michael Le Vell revealed that he had received several death threats in the wake of his sexual abuse trial.

Le Vell was found not guilty of all charges against him. He had been accused of five counts of rape, three of indecent assault, two counts of sexual activity with a child, and two of causing a child to engage in sexual activity.

----------

thestud2k7 (01-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Michael Le Vell has agreed to take a break from the soap after admitting to taking cocaine.

The 49-year-old, who plays Kevin Webster, recently confessed that he used the drug twice last year while at his "lowest ebb" over his court case.

Le Vell said that he first took cocaine in the lead-up to his trial, but also used the class A substance again after being found not guilty of all sex abuse charges against him.

The soap star had a meeting with Coronation Street producers today (March 4), where it was decided that he should take time off to address his issues.

An ITV spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Coronation Street and Michael Le Vell have mutually agreed that he will take a break from the programme whilst he seeks professional help for personal issues."

Le Vell spoke about his drug use to the Sunday Mirror at the weekend, explaining: "There were some bad influences around me and it felt like an escape.

"Now I'm so ashamed of what I did. I never thought that I was the sort of bloke who would like cocaine. But it was moments of weakness when I was at the lowest ebb of my life."

Le Vell was cleared in September 2013 and returned to filming at Coronation Street on January 20. Speaking at the time, he expressed his gratitude for "the most amazing support from cast, crew and members of the public over the last 12 months".

The actor's return scenes as Kevin are due to air later this month, as the mechanic arrives back in Weatherfield after time away caring for his sick father Bill in Germany.

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2014), Glen1 (05-03-2014)

----------

